# Anyone using the "Lightning Machine Kit"



## fytclub (Apr 13, 2009)

Just wanted to know if anyone had an idea of how well it works.

I have read a ton of posts on lightning but havent seen this one metioned.

http://www.halloweenconnection.com/detail.aspx?ID=102

Thanks,

Lee


----------



## Dminor (Sep 10, 2008)

based on the price it better make actual lightning.

I'd say you're better off going with something from LightsAlive.com or with the "Special FX unit" which can be found at a lot of different retailers. It's a small box with either an orange or green lightning bolt on it.

Here's a picture:









Spirit has them right now: http://www.spirithalloween.com:80/product/special-fx-unit/

So yeah, get yourself a few flood lights, an audio source and that box and you're in business!


----------



## Mr Grimsley (Aug 23, 2009)

Well if Spirit had them, they're gone now! The page shows a "Sorry, this item is currently unavailable" comment on it... :O(

Too bad, I was going to see if the Spirit Store had them! I'll still give them a shout but not holding my breath! :OP


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

Check out I-Zombie or Fright Ideas Pico-storm. I use both of these controllers. They are less expensive and not junk

http://www.frightprops.com/FrightProps/props/Product.asp?ID=0796
http://www.i-zombie.com/


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Here's a better price on the Special F/X box:

http://www.thingsyouneverknew.com/p...tivated+christmas+tree+lights.do?WT.svl=83002

The case looks different, but it's the same device. I use two of these boxes - great effect, no problems to report.


----------



## Mr Grimsley (Aug 23, 2009)

Yeah I've been looking at that. Being in Canada, I was only hoping I could wander down to the new Spirit store here in Vancouver and just grab one off the shelf! ... sigh... oh well! LOL


----------



## Dminor (Sep 10, 2008)

Also, if you have a little extra money to spend, you might be interested in the Lights Alive firefly machines. I picked up one this year, since I'm only decorating indoors, and it does a cool dimming light effect as well as lightning. So between the FX box and the firefly I'll have the lightning fx flashing into my living room window from outside and indoors will have lights dimming just before the lightning strikes.

The have a multichannel unit that does the work of both of mine, but I didn't have the cash to buy the more expensive model this year.


----------



## lwaldeck (Oct 15, 2008)

Otaku said:


> Here's a better price on the Special F/X box:
> 
> http://www.thingsyouneverknew.com/p...tivated+christmas+tree+lights.do?WT.svl=83002
> 
> The case looks different, but it's the same device. I use two of these boxes - great effect, no problems to report.


Agreed. Best bang for the buck.


----------

